

Pagesnap takes automatic screenshots of your sites - zrail
http://www.pagesnap.io/?

======
itengelhardt
Interesting piece of software; Really small app. definitely a good way to get
your feet wet in the product business.

Congratulations on shipping!

------
zrail
I launched a beta of Pagesnap on HN a few months ago. Here's the previous
discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7305329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7305329)

------
13throwaway
CLI version.
[https://github.com/paulhammond/webkit2png](https://github.com/paulhammond/webkit2png)

------
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7305329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7305329).
Please don't post stories that have already had a significant discussion on HN
recently.

------
_wesley_
I've been in the beta trial of this, and it works pretty well.

A few thoughts: 1) It would be really great if I could schedule when the
pagesnaps were taken 2) It'd be nice to be able to take snaps of only one div
3) Would be very cool if there was a URL that always had the most recent snap

------
pdq
Here's a competitor: [http://url2png.com](http://url2png.com)

~~~
eli
I thought [https://browsershots.org/](https://browsershots.org/) was the big
one. I suspect there are many.

------
davidpodolsky
I like the concept, but you really need a "Try it First" option that lives
outside the paywall. I am very hesitant to type in my credit card before I
have any idea if the service works how I expect. 2 cents.

~~~
zrail
Great suggestion. A one-off form where you can plug in a URL and email address
would be pretty easy to add.

------
mnx
It seems terribly expensive, if I understand the pricing right.

